# kabel bw und Fritz!box Fon WLAN 7390 verbinden



## Nadine3003 (13. September 2012)

Und zwar habe ich eine frage

Wir waren bei 1&1 und dort haben wir dann die Fritz!box Fon WLAN 7390 bekommen ich war immer mit dem WLAN im internet mit dem handy nun haben wir dort gekündigt und sind zu Kabel bw gegangen jetzt habe ich kein WLAN mehr aber ich hätte wieder gerne welches aber ich weis nicht wie, kann ich irgendwie trotzdem über die Fritz!box mit WLAN ins internet**** 
Oder muss ich da extra was für kabel bw kaufen?

Bitte Helft mir 
MFG Nadine


----------



## sheel (13. September 2012)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

hängt zwar eigentlich von weiteren Details ab,
aber wahrscheinlich kannst du das neue Gerät vom Provider urch die Fritzbox ersetzen.
Einfach so anstecken, wie das neue war, keine zusätzlichen Kabel nötig.
Allerdings müssen die Verbindungsdaten (Benutzername/Kennwort/...)
von der Fritzbox aufs Neue umgestellt werden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. September 2012)

Hi, 
wenn du dein Internet über Kabel bekommst musst du das Kabelmoem von Kabel BW vor die Fritzbox schalten oder eine Fritzbox 6360 Cable kaufen.

Viele Grüße


----------

